# B & M



## markuk (Mar 23, 2016)

Picked up this genuine US product from B and M today - only £ 1.29













IMG-20160323-00764.jpg



__ markuk
__ Mar 23, 2016


----------



## baz senior (Mar 23, 2016)

Poo! I paid £2.99 from Sainsbo's a couple of weeks ago. It's nice stuff.


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 23, 2016)

I looked at our local store Tuesday and could not find any :-(


----------



## markuk (Mar 25, 2016)

Think I just got lucky - will see if I can stockpile !!


----------

